# Our Robocop Remake[NSFW]



## Batty Krueger (Feb 11, 2014)

Our Robocop Remake has to be the best thing I have seen on Vimeo for quite some time. Its hilariously brilliant yet totally fucking retarded. Lots of effort went into this with the different styles of cinematography and animations. If you have seen Robocop or are a Robocop fan you will love and appreciate this. Some parts are meh, but the rest makes up for it.


----------



## Goni (Feb 12, 2014)

That was pretty hilarious! I'm still amazed Angry Alien hasn't done a 30-second bunnies version of Robocop.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol, that was stupidly fantastic! XD


----------



## Pantheros (Feb 12, 2014)

whyyyy is it NSFW? im not sure if i want to click that link...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> whyyyy is it NSFW? im not sure if i want to click that link...


Id say, but it would ruin it for the people intrigued.


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 13, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> whyyyy is it NSFW? im not sure if i want to click that link...



Watch and see!

I absolutely love the way the styles change. This is quite a comedy.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh god...those dick shots...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2014)

Told Ya, lol. That had to be one of my fave parts just cuz its so ridiculous. XD


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2014)

I couldnt stop laughing and cringing at work today when i remember seeing robocop fighting an army of penises, i havent watched the whole thing yet, just been skipping scenes. The ED 209 battle is one weird style. Would like to know the music that plays during the 6000 sux aswell, pretty sure its a Godzilla soundtrack i must have heard over a decade ago, had a lil nostalgiagasm then.


----------

